# PCI input device driver



## alight (Jan 30, 2010)

How do I download the file


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Post the make/model of the PC. If this is a custom build then post the specs.

First we need to know what the device is.

Post the hardware id for the device



> Open the Device Manager
> Right Click on the Device in question
> Properties
> Details Tab
> ...


----------



## ediz (Jan 30, 2010)

You can also solve that problem by typing "msinfo32" in run and go to components then problem device or something like that. 
Get the ven_ and Dev_ like makinu1der2 said.
Then GoTo http://www.pcidatabase.com/ and search.
Then u can use goolge to find the driver.


----------



## alight (Jan 30, 2010)

Sorry for the little bit of info that I provided with the initial post. I must have been in a rush and forgot to think first. The OS is Win 7 updating Vista. The computer is the Dell 8400. I did a formatting when I installed Vista and no longer have any of the files that came with the Dell computer. Therefore, I lacked the drivers that came with the computer. All peripherals were recognized on installing Win 7 except the Sound Card drivers. I lack the driver for the Sound Blaster Live and the PCI input device driver. Using the Device Driver, I uninstalled the drivers for each and tried rebooting and repeating these operations several times. I changed the BIOS to disable the on-board sound card. I tried using the Intel.com/support to automatically search and replace drivers with new ones. After 45 minutes waiting for the install to finish, I gave up.

Al


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Download the Drivers from the manufacturer website.

http://support.creative.com/Downloads/welcome.aspx


----------

